# A couple dressings



## Juliev (Oct 3, 2004)

Here are a couple dressings that I think would be good with crab/salmon cakes, potato patties, or even as a dip for breaded/baked vegies.

Roasted Red Pepper Dressing: 

7 oz jar roasted red peppers, drained and patted dry 
1/8 tsp cayenne pepper 
1 tbsp vinegar 
1/4 cup olive oil 
1/4 cup plain yogurt 
salt and pepper to taste 

In a blender or food processor puree the red peppers, cayenne, and vinegar until the mixture is smooth and with the motor running add the oil in a stream. Turn off the motor, scrape down the sides, and blend in the yogurt and salt/pepper to taste.. 

Warm Creamy Bacon Dressing: 

4 bacon slices, chopped 
1 garlic clove, minced 
1 cup Miracle Whip Salad Dressing 
1/2 cup milk 

Cook bacon until crisp. Drain, reserving 1 tablespoon drippings. 

Heat reserved drippings, bacon and garlic over low heat 1 minute. 

Stir in salad dressing and milk. Cook, stirring occasionally, until thoroughly heated.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks for reading my mind and posting your Roasted Pepper Dressing recipe -- I've been searching since finding the renewed thread on the potato cakes.  Yum!


----------



## Juliev (Oct 3, 2004)

You're welcome Audeo!  I am having steak for dinner today.. but I might have a couple potato pancakes for a snack later before I go to bed.  I just have to get some red peppers.. I'm going to roast my own and  try making the dressing that way....I don't see why it shouldn't work.  It's much cheaper than buying the jarred red peppers.


----------



## middie (Oct 3, 2004)

these sound terrific!!
think i'll make the bacon one tomorrow!
bored with ranch lol


----------



## middie (Oct 5, 2004)

i made the bacon dressing... fantastic julie!!!
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 5, 2004)

I made the roasted red pepper dressing for potato pancakes tonight.  All I can say is "YUMMMMM!"

So simple, too.

Thanks, Juliev!


----------



## Juliev (Oct 5, 2004)

yw middie and audeo.. glad you enjoyed them!!


----------



## middie (Oct 5, 2004)

i did so much that now i have to run out and buy more miracle whip so i can make more lol


----------



## Juliev (Oct 6, 2004)

I just bought a thing of mayo and Miracle Whip.. I'm going to make some of that dressing, I just have to run out and get some garlic.  I also use a combination of mayo and Miracle Whip when I make tuna fish for sammiches.  So, I have to make sure to save some of it for that.


----------



## fried fish (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## pdswife (Jan 9, 2005)

I found it Fried Fish!  LOL!!   

Thanks,
It sounds delish.

I have left over orange dressing from Friday night.  
I'll use that tonight and make the warm bacon tomorrow!


----------



## fried fish (Jan 9, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> I found it Fried Fish!  LOL!!
> 
> Thanks,
> It sounds delish.
> ...


middie has tried it and says it great too.  I haven't made it in awhile.. I should while I have the bacon..and miracle whip


----------

